# Credit Cards in Wallet Keep Cracking



## creat3cp (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi anyone have a nice solution from preventing credit cards from cracking in wallet?

Normally I will place my wallet at the back pocket of my pants.

Should I have a card holder and a money clip?


----------



## Palerider (Jun 3, 2006)

I can't personally vouch for this product, but I posted this thread on stainless steel wallets a little while ago- https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=54982&highlight=titanium

Other posters added links to other types of wallets. Perhaps one of these seemingly more durable wallets will protect your cards. Good luck!


----------



## creat3cp (Apr 2, 2006)

thanks palerider..


----------



## mrchapel (Jun 21, 2006)

I have a very simple solution for you: do not carry the wallet in your back pocket, but do carry it in one of your front pockets. 

Not only is this incredibly bad for your posture when sitting, it also easier to pick pocket than if you had a wallet in one of the front pockets.

Also, carry only what you need...cash (small bills, like a couple ones and a twenty), ID, and one or two credit cards at most if you're just going to the office. This will reduce the amount (and weight) you carry and make it easier.


----------



## Srynerson (Aug 26, 2005)

mrchapel said:


> I have a very simple solution for you: do not carry the wallet in your back pocket, but do carry it in one of your front pockets.


Exactly. I exclusively carry my wallet in my front pocket or breast pocket and have never had any of my cards "crack" (including an ATM card which I've had for about eight years or so).


----------



## Trimmer (Nov 2, 2005)

*No coat?*

Surely you don't go out in public without wearing a jacket?

The inside pocket is the correct place for your wallet. This, of course, should be of a size and shape to keep your banknotes flat and unfolded.

Trimmer


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

Odd. I've always carried my cards in my wallet in my back pocket and have never had them crack.

The moneyclip/few cards thing always sounds good, but I'd be afraid I'd not have something I really needed - insurance card, AAA card, etc. I carry the absolute minimum I can, but I still feel a wallet holds my stuff better.

Good luck in finding a solution.


----------



## kitonbrioni (Sep 30, 2004)

Wallet in front pocket with a money clip.


----------



## pendennis (Oct 6, 2005)

A few years back, I gave up on "hip pocket" wallets. I now carry a nice little combination made by "Osgoode Marley" in my front pocket. It's a wallet for credit cards, etc., on one side; a money clip on the other. The outside holds my driver's license in a clear-faced pocket. It's the handiest "wallet" I've ever carried, and it has a very slim profile. It looks like a letter "z".


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I keep my wallet in my front pocket at all times.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

creat3cp:

From the Wallet Chapter of *The Encyclopedia of Men's Clothes:*

_*Ergonomic fashion fundamental - *Two smaller wallets carried one each in the front pockets instead of the rear. It will save back strain and pain. When you sit on a large billfold pressure is placed on your sciatic nerves and muscles. Many back problems have been related to this practice. _

_There is another advantage to carrying two small billfolds in your front pockets. The first wallet keeps your credit cards, important stuff and some cash. The other has some cash you don't mind "donating" New York Style to muggers._

Can you tell who own the book from the responses above?


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

1) Reduce the number of credit cards you're carrying. The biggest reason for this suggestion is security issues. The less cards you carry, the less chance for compromise if they are lost or stolen.

2) Get a credit card wallet or even a business card holder to carry your credit cards and i.d. in.

3) carry them in your front pants pocket or inside coat pocket.


----------



## McKay (Jun 13, 2005)

creat3cp said:


> Hi anyone have a nice solution from preventing credit cards from cracking in wallet?


Does your wallet have a zippered compartment? One of my old ones did, and the zipper pull caused several cards to crack on one of the corners.


----------



## thirdman (Feb 26, 2006)

creat3cp said:


> Should I have a card holder and a money clip?
> 
> Hi anyone have a nice solution from preventing credit cards from cracking in wallet?


Yes; I've had cards crack length wise where the leather pocket stops (right in the middle of mag stripe), so either way, put your cards in upside down so that even if there is a crack, it won't ruin the card.


----------



## creat3cp (Apr 2, 2006)

This is a good idea...thanks...but for the long run, i will still get 1 card holder and 1 wallet. 

wat Andy said is true. Thanks everyone.


----------

